# Haunted lab music?



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

Anyone know where I can find some spooky lab music/sounds?


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

sounddogs.com i believe is the name might have some stuff. just search science lab or something similar


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.findsounds.com is a good source too.


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks, I'll check them out!


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a Lab Ambient effect on Gravecast.com. It's a free download.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

If you poke around in the "Halloween Music" archives, you can find several old posts that have good laboratory sound effects. In fact, one of my old posts here links to a free spooky sound generator that I once used to make a lab soundtrack (I just looped the "Bubbling" and "Electric Chair" sound effects over and over again).


----------



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Gore Galore has a nice Laboratory sound CD.
This site will not let me post the link but go to gore galore.com
I have it! It is perfect for my application.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

I just bought a three cds of various sound effects at Spirit for 4.99 each. They have a good variety and I plan on mixing them with some other tracks I downloaded off some free sites on the web. Plan on using some computer programs for the mixing...


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

There's a "Halloween Horrors" CD from 2004 that has a 14 minute 50 second track called "Ghost Lab". You might be able to download it from here.


----------

